# Mom spending too much time away from litter?



## The_rats_pajamas (Feb 15, 2008)

How long does a doe normal spend away from her litter? She only had them today and she's been very tentative all day, but she's spent the last 15 minutes doing her own thing. Normal or should I be worried?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

did she return?


----------



## The_rats_pajamas (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes, she returned but she frequently leaves them alone for up to 20 minutes at a time. Won't they get too cold??


----------



## Almi (Feb 11, 2008)

They should be fine as long as they are in a nest and cuddled together.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

As long as they are cuddled together and mom has built a cozy nest then I'm sure they'll be fine.
Don't forget mummy still needs to eat, drink, poop, pee as well as having some time away from her babies, so I imagine upto 20 minutes away from the nest is normal.


----------



## The_rats_pajamas (Feb 15, 2008)

ok good...

never had babies before so I'm alittle panicky. :/


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

My 'teenage mom' spent a ton of time away from her nest. In fact, the mommy thing just was a huge chore to her. Many times I just wanted to stuff her back into her house and make her care for her babies...but you can't do that. In the end, all her babies thrived, so she must have been doing something right after all.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

I was really worried about Roxie's babies too at first, because she kept running off and begging to get out of the cage! lol But sure enough, she was a great mommy.  She had 12 little ones, and all of them are still alive and thriving now, and almost 8 weeks!


----------

